# Michael Owen to launch Own crypto coin



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2018)

https://www.independent.ie/business...-owen-to-launch-own-crypto-coin-36730055.html

_Global Crypto Offering Exchange is attempting to capitalise on the intersection of avid fan bases - sport and cryptocurrencies - to grab investor dollars in the frenzied initial coin offering space. 

  The company has teamed up with ex-Liverpool and England football star Michael Owen to issue a cryptocurrency in his name - the Own coin._

Somehow I suspect that this will be more popular than the Marmalade Coin. 

Brendan


----------



## Conan (23 Mar 2018)

I am thinking of launching the Marmitecoin. People will either love it or hate it.


----------



## RedOnion (23 Mar 2018)

_"The tokens will be usable ... ...for personalised interactions with them"_

I've been in touch with the exchange earlier in relation to issuing a Burgess coin. The coin can be used to buy a personalised interaction with @Brendan Burgess  where he can tell you why the coin is worthless and why you shouldn't have bought it, and share strategies on how to short sell the coin to try make your money back. There will of course be a discount for early registration prior to launch. I only accept cold hard cash.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (23 Mar 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> https://www.independent.ie/business...-owen-to-launch-own-crypto-coin-36730055.html
> 
> _Global Crypto Offering Exchange is attempting to capitalise on the intersection of avid fan bases - sport and cryptocurrencies - to grab investor dollars in the frenzied initial coin offering space.
> 
> ...


This represents a really serious threat to mainstream bitcoin.  Mr Twitter projects a value of $5m per bitcoin,  I think he must at least halve that projection in the face of this huge opposition. I am seriously thinking of withdrawing Marmalade Coin in the face of this competition.  Sincere apologies to all current holders of Marmalade Coin.


----------



## TheBigShort (23 Mar 2018)

Im a Liverpool FC fan, going back to the days of Daglish & Rush, even before then...was there a winger like Terry McDermott? 
Of course it was all to change, the glory could not last forever despite the wreckage and tragedy of Hysel. But along came the frontier of Barnes, Beardsley and Aldrige, supported notably by Razor Hougton, to propel the Reds back to the top. 
But there was a deficit inherent in that team, due to the ban after Hsyel, of the opportunity of European football. 
Then came Hillsborough, 96 innocent lives lost and a city scarred. A football club, reeling from tragedy 3yrs earlier, now struck with another catastrophe, its heart was broken!
From the ashes of being the greatest club in Europe, Liverpool FC now had to reflect, to bow, and to succumb to reality of humbleness, modesty. 
In great spades they did so. Despite the mediocrity of their first team to come, they still produced from their ranks some great players, Robbie Fowler, Steve McManaman and of course...Michael Owen. 

Personally, despite his fantastic goalscoring feats, I was never endeared to Michael Owen. He was a brilliant finisher, lightening fast and always a step ahead of his marker. 
But, unlike Fowler, although not as fast, had all those  attributes and more...inside, outside the box, headers, left foot, right foot, presence in the box, presence outside. 
Best striker I had ever seen. 
Then Owen came along...to cut a long story short, he was a sell-out. That is, to the highest bidder, he was sold. Unsurprisingly he engaged in the high bidding stakes of horse racing...and MUtd before that. A gambler, and with respect fair due, thats his perogative. But...
...but unsurprising, he turns up associated with a concept called 'OwnCoin'!!

Here is the interview;

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/03/23/cnbc-tech-check-evening-edition-march-23-2018.html

; my only conclusion is that it is a dress rehearsal for April Fools Day!


----------



## tecate (24 Mar 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I am seriously thinking of withdrawing Marmalade Coin in the face of this competition.  Sincere apologies to all current holders of Marmalade Coin.


I'm absolutely devastated.  I was going to fly home for the launch.  Wait?  Current holders?  Have yourself and Mr. B.  pre-mined 30% for your own usage?  You're taking after some of those dastardly ICO's and alt-coins.


----------



## elacsaplau (24 Mar 2018)

There was talk that that diminutive Argentinian that plays for Barcelona was going to launch his own coin - talks fell through at a very advanced stage apparently due to feedback from the market research into the proposed name.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (24 Mar 2018)

elacsaplau said:


> There was talk that that diminutive Argentinian that plays for Barcelona was going to launch his own coin - talks fell through at a very advanced stage apparently due to feedback from the market research into the proposed name.


Captain of Irish Grand Slam winners would be a good replacement


----------



## elacsaplau (24 Mar 2018)

Fair enough - but he's a northerner - you couldn't take any those folk seriously


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Mar 2018)

I have no interest in football, so when you manage to convert me to the cryptocurrency crusade, I will probably opt for the recently launched fashioncoin.  I prefer their model. 

Brendan


----------



## MrEarl (26 Mar 2018)

TheBigShort said:


> Im a Liverpool FC fan ....



Hello,

I knew there was a reason that I liked you 

Speaking as a fellow Liverpool fan, I still laugh about the timing of Michael Owen's move to Spain and LFC subsequently winning the CL 

I very much doubt that many LFC fans will invest in a Michael Owen coin tbh as few seem to like him, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them taking the Mr. Burgess approach and looking to use spread betting, to bet against it.

As an aside, some of you might enjoy reading [broken link removed] (Pablo Escobar’s Brother Launches a New Cryptocurrency: Diet Bitcoin).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Mar 2018)

Hi Mr Earl

Thanks for that link. It's fascinating. It reads like something from The Onion. 

I hadn't realised that anyone could fork off from Bitcoin? 

_Roberto Escobar hopes to offer an improved version of bitcoin by enhancing known features like speed and capacity. Diet Bitcoin, was made from a fork of the popular cryptocurrency and had a few tweaks from developers to add improvements to the currency. According to The Next Web, a project’s representative confirmed the involvement of the notorious drug lord’s brother.


Forking the Bitcoin network has become some sort of novelty. There is an app available that lets you fork the software and quickly create a new coin out of it. So it is straightforward for anyone to create their coins and speculate.


Roberto is also running an Initial Coin Offering (ICO) where he is offering a sale with a 96 percent discount for users to buy the token. The token can now be purchased at $2, a steep discount from the initial price of $50._


----------



## Negotiator (26 Mar 2018)

_"In this literature piece, Escobar’s brother, Roberto reveals that, unlike many people believe, bitcoin was created by the CIA and not by a crypto-anarchist called Satoshi Nakamoto. Roberto goes on saying that bitcoin is nothing more than a CIA an inside job."_


This is hilarious, he thinks the CIA created Bitcoin........Brendan, you might be better off shorting Diet Bitcoin, even at $2.....I might even join you myself!!


----------



## Firefly (26 Mar 2018)

Negotiator said:


> This is hilarious, he thinks the CIA created Bitcoin



Considering the blockchain contains a permanent list of all transactions, it could be very handy for the CIA in tracking down illegal transactions if/when they can match those making the trades


----------



## Negotiator (26 Mar 2018)

Firefly said:


> Considering the blockchain contains a permanent list of all transactions, it could be very handy for the CIA in tracking down illegal transactions if/when they can match those making the trades



My understanding is that the US authorities are constantly tracing back transactions to the source in tracking down criminals for various reasons. Satoshi would be livid with Roberto's claims that it was created by the CIA though!


----------



## TheBigShort (26 Mar 2018)

I wouldn't write out CIA involvement in bitcoin.

One of my biggest doubts about bitcoin is the continuing anonymity of Satoshi.

The bitcoin paper is written in the plural e.g. " we propose a solution....", indicating that Satoshi is at a minimum two people, or even more, or perhaps someone representing an organization.
If there is more than one person involved, then by its very nature the prospects of continuing anonymity diminish in my opinion.
There are lots of crazy people in the world, some of them quite clever. The lack of crazies claiming to be Satoshi is actually quite odd, in my opinion.
Why the need for anonymity in the first place? Its not as if a crime has occurred?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (26 Mar 2018)

I am half serious, half not serious with this post. 

I asked an investment guy the other day what he thought of bitcoin.  Thankfully he was of the same opinion as me but he added an interesting comment.  With €200bn at stake, if there was a sudden crash, it might actually have a fairly serious macro economic effect.  Imagine a €200bn retail bank going completely belly up.

So that and the above CIA remarks got me thinking. Is this all a state sponsored attempt to sabotage our financial system?  Why is this Satoshi guy such a mystery?  Surely if it was a real person or a real company it couldn't resist taking a bow.  Only a state sponsored conspiracy (B/S you are rubbing off on me)  would remain anonymous.

Given various other suspect behaviours the finger starts to point in one direction - Putin's Russia.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (26 Mar 2018)

TheBigShort said:


> One of my biggest doubts about bitcoin is the continuing anonymity of Satoshi.


Our posts have crossed.  I think it is a very valid observation - the dog that didn't bark.

In stereotype fashion you have plumped for the CIA, I have gone for Putin.


----------



## TheBigShort (26 Mar 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Our posts have crossed.  I think it is a very valid observation - the dog that didn't bark.
> 
> In stereotype fashion you have plumped for the CIA, I have gone for Putin.



Hmmm...where does Michael Owen fit into this? 
Russian double-agent gets poisoned, Michael Owen releases crypto-coin...coincidence, I think not!


----------



## Negotiator (26 Mar 2018)

TheBigShort said:


> I wouldn't write out CIA involvement in bitcoin.



Shortie, stay with us.....any more of this and we could lose you to the 'hot air brigade'.....it's a slippery slope!


----------



## TheBigShort (26 Mar 2018)

Negotiator said:


> Shortie, stay with us.....any more of this and we could lose you to the 'hot air brigade'.....it's a slippery slope!



Im not going anywhere. From my perspective, rarely does the outcome of CIA interference every turn out to be what was intended. 
If they are behind bitcoin, my guess is that they are scrambling to dismantle it now - with little success.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (26 Mar 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I am half serious, half not serious with this post.
> 
> I asked an investment guy the other day what he thought of bitcoin.  Thankfully he was of the same opinion as me but he added an interesting comment.  With €200bn at stake, if there was a sudden crash, it might actually have a fairly serious macro economic effect.  Imagine a €200bn retail bank going completely belly up.
> 
> ...



With 200bn at stake it will take a long time to go to zero not by the end of the year there will not be a  crash the 200bn will just be wound down over time ,


----------

